# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  با ساعت مطالعه کم شروع کنید و به تدریج بالا ببرید (دروغ یا حقیقت ؟ )

## Zero_Horizon

_با ساعت مطالعه کم شروع کنید و به تدریج بالا ببرید_ _(دروغ یا حقیقت ؟ )_




سلام...

*این تاپیک زده شد چون :*
وقتی سال قبل توی تاپیکای گزارش کار روزانه میدیم بعضی از بچه ها میگن این قضیه ی با کم شروع کن دروغه و بی فایده هست.....حتی الآن هم توی چندتا از نظرات دوباره به همچین چیزایی برخوردم
تصمیم گرفتم اینجا نظر خودم رو دراین مورد بگم و بچه های دیگه هم نظرات خودشون رو دراین باره بیان کنن شاید برخی مشکلات و برداشت ها تغییر کرد.

*خب چندتا سوال اساسی باید پرسید =*
*1_ساعت مطالعه کم برای شروع یعنی چقدر ؟*
*2_به تدریج و کم کم یعنی چه مدت ؟*
*3_**تا چه میزان باید ساعت مطالعه رو بالا برد ؟*
*4_**چیکار کنیم این موضوع برامون حقیقی باشه و بقول بعضی دوستان دروغ نباشه ؟*

*قبل از جواب دادن به این 4 سوال باید بگم که من این قضیه ی با کم شروع کن وغیره رو توی دوران کنکورم انجام دادم و براساس همون تجربه هست که دارم این محتوا رو مینویسم پس اگه دیدگاهم اشتباه یا کاستی داشت فقط بعنوان دراشتراک گذاشتن تجربه بهش نگاه کنید نه وحی منزل.*

*بریم سراغ جوابا*

*1_*اون ساعت مطالعه ای که به عنوان شروع واستارت کار قراره درنظر گرفته بشه باید پایه ی مطالعاتی شخص باشه...یعنی توی سال کنکور حداقل ومینیمم ساعت مطالعه روزانه ای که قراره داشته باشید چقدره؟ همون ساعت میشه چیزی که من بهش میگم <<ساعت مطالعه ی کم برای شروع>>....بعنوان مثال من این ساعت پایه رو برای خودم یه چیزی توی حدود 6 ساعت درنظر گرفته بودم درنتیجه اوایل با 6 ساعت مطالعه شروع کردم و درطول سال تقریبن هیچ روزی رو نمیذاشتم که ساعت مطالعه ام از مقدار پایه پایین تر بیاد و در بدترین روزا هم تمام تلاشم رو میکردم تا 6 ساعت رو پر کنم.
پیشنهادم  هم اینکه ساعت مطالعه پایه و آغازی خودتون رو از 6 کمتر نکنید....مطمعنم توی هرشرایطی که باشید حدود 6 ساعت رو میتونید بخونید

*2_*خب حالا ساعت پایه مشخص شد...این که میگن کم کم اضافه کنید یعنی چی...بیشتر بچه هایی که میگن این روش دروغه یکی از اشتباهاشون این هست که فکر میکنن باید خیلی دیر یا خیلی زود به اون ساعت هاشون اضافه کنن...اول باید اجازه بدید اون ساعت پایه تثبیت بشه و وقتی بهش عادت کردین و یجورایی براتون سبک شد وارد فاز بعدی میشیم (بنظرم عادت کردن به ساعت پایه توی یک هفته صورت میگیره)
خب فاز اضافه کردن شروع میشه...یعنی بیایم هرروز یه ساعت اضافه کنیم !!!!  نه نه نه نه و نه.......درس خوندن چیزی نیست که بخوای هرروز یک ساعت از دیروز بیشتر بخونی....پس چیکار کنیم....برای اضافه کردن کاری که من خودم انجام میدادم این بود که ساعت پایه ام رو به عنوان حداقل درنظر میگرفتم و یک حداکثر رو هم مشخص میکردم تا یک بازه بدست بیاد به عنوان مثال ساعت پایه که 6 بود و حداکثر رو 9 درنظر میگرفتم....حالا من یه بازه داشتم بازه ای بهم میگه اجازه ندارم از ساعت پایه ام کمتر بخونم و برای اضافه کردن به ساعتم میتونم بعضی روزا 8 ساعت بعضی روزا 9 ساعت و بعضی روزا 7 ساعت درس بخونم....حالا چجوری بفهمیم که ساعت مطالعه مون داره زیاد میشه؟؟؟ من برای این قضیه ساعت مطالعه هفتگی رو یادداشت میکردم و مجموع ساعت های هفتگی رو بعنوان نشانه ی اضافه شدن ساعت مطالعه ام برسی میکردم
مثال برای ساعت هفتگی:
اگه یکی دوهفته اول رو فقط ساعت پایه رو میخوندم(6 ساعت)*=* مطالعه هفتگی میشد 42 ساعت

اگه وارد فاز افزایش میشدم یک هفته رو اینجوری میخوندم*=* شنبه7+یکشنبه8+دوشنبه7+سه شنبه9+چهارشنبه6+پنجشنبه8+جمع  ه 7 *=* 52 ساعت

خب پس این سیاست با کم شروع کن و به تدریج اضافه کن باعث شد من ساعت مطالعه هفتگی رو از 42 به 52 برسونم که اگه به درستی پیش بره براحتی بعداز یه مدت به بالای 70 ساعت هم میرسه

*3_*اینکه ساعت مطالعه رو تا چه میزان باید بالا برد بستگی به متغیرهای شخصی داره همچنین باید نحوه بازخورد گرفتن رو برسی کرد....ممکنه هرچه قدر هم ساعت مطالعه رو بالا ببرید نتیجه هاتون تغییری نکنه و بعضی مواقع پسرفت هم بکنید مثل خود من که یک زمان با اینکه مدرسه میرفتم در روز بالای 10 ساعت میخوندم ولی آخرش شد سرگیجه سرجلسه آزمون وغیره....خلاصه نظر من اینکه یه بازه ای توی ذهنتون داشته باشید و توی اون بازه بالا پایین بشید(مثلن بازه ی 8 تا 12 ساعت) و برای پیشرفت بجای اینکه ساعت مطالعه تون رو نجومی کنید و از خواب وخوراک بزنید سعی کنید عادت های اشتباه رو پیدا و رفع کنید تا کیفیت مطالعه تون بالا بره...رمز موفقیت توی کنکور این نیست که کی بیشتر میخونه بلکه باید دید کی درست تر میخونه.

*4_*رمز همیشگی = داشتن استمرار و کم کاری نکردن.....اگه میخواید این موضوع براتون مثل بعضی بچه ها به دروغ تبدیل نشه باید به ساعت مطالعه پایه تون پایبند باشید و بازه های مطالعه رو حفظ کنید....اگه یه روزی 11 ساعت مطالعه کردی فردا نشی 4 ساعت....اگه یه روز نجومی خوندی نیای چندروز رو پایین تر از حداقل هات بخونی.....اگه این استمرار رو حفظ کنی میتونی میانگین ساعت مطالعه رو تا 10 ساعت برسونی و با رعایت نکاتی که اینجا جای بحثش نیست نتیجه خوبی بگیری


*نظر من و نحوه ی برخورد من با قضیه ی با کم شروع کن و به تدریج اضافه کن اینطوری بود....تجربه ی شما چطور بوده؟؟*

----------


## sibzamini

_الان دیگه کسی سراغ برنامه های مشاور پشاور نمیره که یکی دیگه مثلا متناسب با شرایط اش براش برنامه ریزی کنه.بعد هم موفق بشه کنکور دورقم سه رقم بیاره دانشگاه چه میدونم کجا...
به نظر من خودتون مگه عرضه ندارید نمیتونید خودتون برای خودتون برنامه درسی بچینید؟یعنی اینقدر از خودتون بی اطلاعید که یکی دیگه میتونه با چند دقیقه مشاوره یه برنامه خوب برای شما تشخی بده؟
من خودم اینقدر بهم میگفتن سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدن است که...
آخه چرا باید باروزی کی یه ساعت دوساعت شروع میکردم وتازه یه هته دیگه نیم ساعت بیشتر میکردم؟که کشش رو از دست ندم ورهرو انست که اهسته وپیوسته رود... ؟
خوب من میدیم میتونم بیشتر بخونم یا اگر الآن موضوع رو ول میکردم چیز زیادی متوجه نمیشدم 

نظر من اینه 
_

----------


## Fawzi

تقویت عادت مطالعه با استارت از تایم های کم (بالاخص برای کسایی ک از درس دور بودند )
ارجحیت کیفیت بر کمیت مطالعه
استمرار و پیوستگی مطالعه و رسیدن به برنامه های شخصی سازی شده بر حسب توان فرد ( وای بحال روزی که مشاور یا خودت برات برنامه ای بریزه که نرسی )پس برنامه ای بچین که اجرا شه !

اینم نظر من  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

روز شما تقسیم میشه به خوردن خوابیدن و wc  :Yahoo (4):  و حمام بقیه اش رو هر چقدر بیشتر بخونید بهتره ساعت یه چیز گول زننده است نذارید گولتون بزنه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> روز شما تقسیم میشه به خوردن خوابیدن و wc  و حمام بقیه اش رو هر چقدر بیشتر بخونید بهتره ساعت یه چیز گول زننده است نذارید گولتون بزنه


خیلی هم عالی  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

ساعت فقط یک معیار برای سنجیدن استمرار یا کم کاری نکردنه وگرنه چیزی رو تضمین نمیکنه  :Yahoo (3): ....البته خیلی وقت ها عامل انگیزه هم میشه وقتی آدم میبینه قبلن کجا بوده حالا کجاست
خودم هم یک زمان 4 ساعت در روز بزور میخوندم و وقتی رسیدم به بالای 8 ساعت در روز خیلی کیف میکردم  :Yahoo (23): ......

----------


## prince

نكات خوبي رو اشاره كردي و همشو قبول دارم و يه نكته هم من بگم از تجربه خودم اينكه كيفيت مطالعه خيلي از ساعتش مهمتره كه اين تا حد زيادي به هدفتون از درس خوندن و انگيزه بر ميگرده هدفمون از درس خوندن بايد يادگيري باشه و بالاتر بردن سرعت و كيفيت تست زنيمون كه ما ساعت مطالعه و كيفيتش رو سعي ميكنيم بيشتر كنيم كه به اين هدف برسيم نشه يه وقت برعكس بشه هدفمون بشه ساعت مطالعه كه فاجعه ميشه يعني اينكه مثلا ده ساعت و دوازده ساعت درس خوندن خودش هدف بشه اينطوري كيفيت مياد پايين و احمال كاريمون زياد ميشه و اذيت هم ميشيم هي ساعت نگاه ميكنيم كه چند ساعت خونديم اما با روش درست برين يه بار ساعت نگاه ميكنين كه ده ساعت خوندين اما مطلب رو تموم نكردين ناراحتتون ميكنه اين طوري باشين نتيجه ميگيرين

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نكات خوبي رو اشاره كردي و همشو قبول دارم و يه نكته هم من بگم از تجربه خودم اينكه كيفيت مطالعه خيلي از ساعتش مهمتره كه اين تا حد زيادي به هدفتون از درس خوندن و انگيزه بر ميگرده هدفمون از درس خوندن بايد يادگيري باشه و بالاتر بردن سرعت و كيفيت تست زنيمون كه ما ساعت مطالعه و كيفيتش رو سعي ميكنيم بيشتر كنيم كه به اين هدف برسيم نشه يه وقت برعكس بشه هدفمون بشه ساعت مطالعه كه فاجعه ميشه يعني اينكه مثلا ده ساعت و دوازده ساعت درس خوندن خودش هدف بشه اينطوري كيفيت مياد پايين و احمال كاريمون زياد ميشه و اذيت هم ميشيم هي ساعت نگاه ميكنيم كه چند ساعت خونديم اما با روش درست برين يه بار ساعت نگاه ميكنين كه ده ساعت خوندين اما مطلب رو تموم نكردين ناراحتتون ميكنه اين طوري باشين نتيجه ميگيرين


حرفتون کاملن درسته

این تاپیک روی بخش کمیت تمرکز داره ... درمورد کیفیت مطعنن مطالب زیاد ونکات مهمی هست که توی این تاپیک جاش نبود تا بیان کنم

منم ساعت مطالعه هام براساس پارت ها و مطالب کیفی ای که قرار بود خونده بشه ثبت میشد و اینطوری نبود که بگم علی برکت الله امروز رو شروع کنم هرچی تونستم بخونم تا 8 ساعتم پر بشه... بلکه براساس اینکه قراره امروز چه کاری انجام بدم و هر درس رو تا کجا پیش ببرم ساعت مطالعه ام شکل میگرفت...

----------


## meghdad

ممنون بابت تاپیک خوبت امیدوارم دوستان این تاپیک ببیند 
بدونن که برای درس خوندن پیوستگی مهمه.

----------


## ساراي

بعضيا هستن ساعتشونو يک دفعه اي مي برن بالا و موفق ميشن بعضي ها کم کم .بتابراين اول بايد بفهميد جزو کدوم دسته ايد
تجربه من به عنوان يک رتبه 3 رقمي کنکور اينو ميگه : اول امتحان کنيد يينيد جزو دسته اول هستيد يا نه يعني برنامه ريزي کنيد يک دفعه اي ساعت مطالعتونو زياد کنيد
 اگر نتيجه نداد بريد تو کار کم کم بالا بردن ساعت مطالعه 
البته حواستون باشه که يک دفعه اي ساعتو بالا بردن قراره آزمايشي باشه و بايد تو نهايتا سه چهار روز تکليفتوتو مشخص کنيد نگران هم نباشيد که اگر خراب شد اين سه چهار روزم هدر ميره و اين حرفا عوضش شناخت بيشتري از خودتون پيدا ميکنيد و مي فهميد بايد توقعتون از خودتون چطوري باشه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *حرفات خوب و درست بود 
> منتهی این داستان بعضی وقتا بهانه ای میشه برای اهمال کاری یه عده از دوستان 
> هی هر روز کم میخونه و میگه عیب نداره کم کم باید ببرم بالا و وقتی میفهمه که دیگه کار از کار گذشته 
> گاهی هم یکی میتونه بیشتر بخونه ولی با استناد به این قضیه میاد از 4 ساعت شروع میکنه* * دیدم که میگم 
> 
> راجب خود من که اصلا تو کتم نمیره بخوام کم بخونم چون حس رضایت ندارم از خودم 
> ولی خب ادم به ادم تفاوت داره
> 
> ​مهم ترین نکته استمرار داشتن توی خوندنه این رو رعایت کنید بقیه موارد دومینو وار درست میشه
> *


*بهونه آوردن و تلاش نکردن بحثش جداست.....برای این افراد هیچ راه و چاره ای نیست فقط باید بشینن سنگشون رو با خودشون وابکنن و هرچقدرهم راهنمایی کنی تا وقتی خود شخص تصمیم جدی نگیره فایده نداره

کم خوندن یه چیزه نسبیه.....نمیشه گفت ... ممکنه یه نفر با 12 ساعت مطالعه از یه نفر با 9 ساعت مطالعه کمتر بخونه

با یه تایم متوسط شروع کردن اشکالی نداره ولی باید بعداز یکی دو هفته بازه های مطالعاتی ارتقا داده بشه 
*

----------


## Colonius

ببینید من نظرات بقیه دوستانو نخوندم و شاید اشاره کرده باشن ، این کم که اصطلاحا گفته میشه 1و2 ساعت نیست بلکه حداقل 8 هست که باید  بشه10 و بغدش به 13و14 برسه و تمام .

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*بچه هایی که قصدپشت موندن دارن و میخوان استارت بزنن*
از همین اول کار یهو نیاید برنامه ی سنگین بچینین
روزای اول درحد حدود پنج ساعت با دوسه تا درسی که بیشتر دوسشون دارید استارت بزنید ، بعد از دو سه روز که این حدود پنج ساعت تون تثبیت شد کم کم شروع کنید روزی یه ساعت ، نیم ساعت بهش اضافه کنید ، سعی کنید بازه ی 7 تا 10 ساعت رو حفظ کنید ، میانگین 9 ساعت رو توی تابستون مستمر با کیفیت خوب بخونید عالیه

----------


## Future

> *بچه هایی که قصدپشت موندن دارن و میخوان استارت بزنن*
> از همین اول کار یهو نیاید برنامه ی سنگین بچینین
> روزای اول درحد حدود پنج ساعت با دوسه تا درسی که بیشتر دوسشون دارید استارت بزنید ، بعد از دو سه روز که این حدود پنج ساعت تون تثبیت شد کم کم شروع کنید روزی یه ساعت ، نیم ساعت بهش اضافه کنید ، سعی کنید بازه ی 7 تا 10 ساعت رو حفظ کنید ، میانگین 9 ساعت رو توی تابستون مستمر با کیفیت خوب بخونید عالیه


سلام میشه منو راهنمایی کنید
من شاغلم و قراره کنکور بدم 
الان میتونم ۶ ساعت وقت بزارم و نهایت بعد بتونم به ۸ الی ۹ ساعت برسونم 
به نظرتون کمه؟واقعا بیشتر از این نمیتونم تایم بزارم 
بعد از چند سال دوری از درس قراره کنکور بدم و هدفمم دندان پزشکیه 
از نظر درسی هم مشکلی توی یادگیری ندارم ولی خب درسا فراموشم شده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام میشه منو راهنمایی کنید
> من شاغلم و قراره کنکور بدم 
> الان میتونم ۶ ساعت وقت بزارم و نهایت بعد بتونم به ۸ الی ۹ ساعت برسونم 
> به نظرتون کمه؟واقعا بیشتر از این نمیتونم تایم بزارم 
> بعد از چند سال دوری از درس قراره کنکور بدم و هدفمم دندان پزشکیه 
> از نظر درسی هم مشکلی توی یادگیری ندارم ولی خب درسا فراموشم شده


سلام 

برای تابستون حداقل میانگین 7 ساعت رو حتما بخونید  
از پاییز هم  باتوجه به هدفتون لازمه میانگین ساعت مطالعه رو دو سه ساعتی بیشترش کنید

توصیه میکنم از اونجایی که چندسال از فضای کنکور دور بودید ، حداقل یکی دوماه رو همراه یه مشاور خوب و مناسب ، چندوچون مسیر کنکور آشنا بشید و ازشون مشورت بگیرید راجع به خیلی از مسائلی که سوال دارید یا براتون گنگ هستش ... وگرنه ممکنه دچار آزمون و خطاهای زیادی بشید که از مسیر دورتون کنه

اگه همین 9 ساعتی که میگید رو مستمر و بابرنامه و بازدهی مناسب طی سال حفظ کنید قطعا نتیجه خوبی میتونید دریافت کنید

----------


## MMdibi

با اجازه از استاد زیرو :Yahoo (4): 

یک مقاله خونده بودم در این باره (تو کتاب مشاوره خیلی سبز)
سال 1385 میان از 50 نفر اول کشور(10 نفر اول هر رشته) ساعت های مطالعه شون رو در میارن
48 نفر از 8 ساعت شروع کردن و بعد از عید به 14 رسوندن.
2 نفر از 12 شروع کرده بودن  و بعد عید 7-8 ساعت مطالعه شده بود
نتیجه اش این بود که اگر میخوایید خسته نشید اول اروم اروم برید جلو تا اون اخر ها که مهم هست و جمع بندی و ... مختون هنگ نکنه و بکشه 14 - 15 ساعت

----------


## Future

> سلام 
> 
> برای تابستون حداقل میانگین 7 ساعت رو حتما بخونید  
> از پاییز هم  باتوجه به هدفتون لازمه میانگین ساعت مطالعه رو دو سه ساعتی بیشترش کنید
> 
> توصیه میکنم از اونجایی که چندسال از فضای کنکور دور بودید ، حداقل یکی دوماه رو همراه یه مشاور خوب و مناسب ، چندوچون مسیر کنکور آشنا بشید و ازشون مشورت بگیرید راجع به خیلی از مسائلی که سوال دارید یا براتون گنگ هستش ... وگرنه ممکنه دچار آزمون و خطاهای زیادی بشید که از مسیر دورتون کنه
> 
> اگه همین 9 ساعتی که میگید رو مستمر و بابرنامه و بازدهی مناسب طی سال حفظ کنید قطعا نتیجه خوبی میتونید دریافت کنید


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون
یه ماهی مشاور داشتم و حدودا دستم اومد چطور برنامه ریزی کنم 
ولی چندتا سوال راجع به برنامه ریزی و منابع و ازمون دارم به نظرتون کدوم یکی از بچه های انجمن میتونن کمکم کنن؟
من زیاد انجمن نمیام اشنایی چندانی با بچه ها ندارم

----------


## melodii

هر کاری که هیجانی شروع بشه ، مختوم به شکست هست . به تدریج ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بدید . مغز اصلا درس خوندن رو دوست نداره چون تمایل داره که انرژی رو برای حیات و زندگی ذخیره کنه . پس کم کم ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بدید تا مغز به پذیرش برای درس خوندن برسه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون
> یه ماهی مشاور داشتم و حدودا دستم اومد چطور برنامه ریزی کنم 
> ولی چندتا سوال راجع به برنامه ریزی و منابع و ازمون دارم به نظرتون کدوم یکی از بچه های انجمن میتونن کمکم کنن؟
> من زیاد انجمن نمیام اشنایی چندانی با بچه ها ندارم


*درمورد انتخاب منبع دوتا تاپیک هست که میتونید مطالعه کنید =*

1 _ بررسی و معرفی جامع منابع کنکوری ویژه 1402 و 1403

2_معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1401 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه


*کاربرهایی هم که درامر پاسخگویی میتونن کمکتون کنن :*
@WickedSick
@matrooke (ازطریق پیغام خصوصی)
@Saeed79
@Wonderland (ازطریق پیغام خصوصی)
 @mahdi_artur

تاپیک های مصاحبه رتبه های برتر و همچنین تاپیک های مربوط به نحوه مطالعه و برنامه ریزی کاربر متروکه و مهدی آرتور هم میتونه براتون مفید باشه

----------


## Future

> *درمورد انتخاب منبع دوتا تاپیک هست که میتونید مطالعه کنید =*
> 
> 1 _ بررسی و معرفی جامع منابع کنکوری ویژه 1402 و 1403
> 
> 2_معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1401 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه
> 
> 
> *کاربرهایی هم که درامر پاسخگویی میتونن کمکتون کنن :*
> @WickedSick
> ...


بازم ممنونم از راهنماییتون

----------


## tajasom

نکات خوب و جالبی بود ممنونم

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> _با ساعت مطالعه کم شروع کنید و به تدریج بالا ببرید_ _(دروغ یا حقیقت ؟ )_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام...
> 
> *این تاپیک زده شد چون :*
> وقتی سال قبل توی تاپیکای گزارش کار روزانه میدیم بعضی از بچه ها میگن این قضیه ی با کم شروع کن دروغه و بی فایده هست.....حتی الآن هم توی چندتا از نظرات دوباره به همچین چیزایی برخوردم
> ...


من هرچند تو ناخوداگاهم هست زیر ۸ نشه ولی به ساعت توجه نمیکنم تو مطالعه، شب قبل حجم درسهاروتعیین میکنم(معقولانه) و فردا باید اونارو تموم کنم حالا هرچند ساعت بشه که عموما زیر ۸ نمیاد. و تمام سعیمو میکنم که تو تایم کم حجم بالاتری جمع شه‌.

----------


## omid2s

الان دیگه پول دادن به این مشاور ها که اکثر هم الان پردیس پولی میخونن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  و با عرض خوش خیالی ماها بهمون برنامه های بیخود میدن و میگن برنامه ما اثر انگشتیه.
اینهمه تو نت اینیستا و تل  و .....برنامه ریخته. فیلم برنامه ریختن هست و ....
 قلمچی و گاج و اینا هم که برنامه راهبردی دارن.

کافیه یکم همت کنیم و وقت بگذاریم برا خودمون شخصی سازیش کنیم.لازمم نیست حتما 12 ساعت یا حتما همون روز هر 5 یا 4 درس رو تموم کنیم
یا روزی مثلا 500 تا تست بزنی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
من زور زدم مثلا عربی رو آموزشش رو تموم کردم با 10 ساعت در روز و 2 ساعت عربی ، بیشتر از 50 تا تست عربی نمیتونم بزنم.
چون هر تست تحلیل میخاد.بررسی میخاد.نمیشه همین زد و رفت که.

حالا نهایتا 5 تا درس اگه در روز باشه،حداکثر بگو 250 تا.
درس خوندن باید با کیفیت باشه.بعدا کم کم سرعت رو هم باید زیاد کرد.

 (تعداد درس بیشتر از 5 تا در روز کیفیت مطالعه رو پایین میاره و زیاد از این شاخه به اون شاخه میشه)
پول ندید برا برنامه نوشتن. خودتون بشینید چندساعت سبک سنگین کنید و خودتون بنویسید.

بعدا که که اجرار کنی حداکثر یکهفته طول میکشه تا بفهمی کجاها اشتباه کردی و بد برنامه ریختی.بعدش دیگه راه میفتی. و حتی مرور هم اضافه میکنی در برنامه ت.

----------


## LEA

up

----------


## Eve

*منم میخوام شروع کنم دیگه
خیلی به خودم فشار نمیارما، روزی یه ساعت*

----------


## LEA

> *منم میخوام شروع کنم دیگه
> خیلی به خودم فشار نمیارما، روزی یه ساعت*


 :Yahoo (4): افرین

----------


## itzhosein

> _الان دیگه کسی سراغ برنامه های مشاور پشاور نمیره که یکی دیگه مثلا متناسب با شرایط اش براش برنامه ریزی کنه.بعد هم موفق بشه کنکور دورقم سه رقم بیاره دانشگاه چه میدونم کجا...
> به نظر من خودتون مگه عرضه ندارید نمیتونید خودتون برای خودتون برنامه درسی بچینید؟یعنی اینقدر از خودتون بی اطلاعید که یکی دیگه میتونه با چند دقیقه مشاوره یه برنامه خوب برای شما تشخی بده؟
> من خودم اینقدر بهم میگفتن سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدن است که...
> آخه چرا باید باروزی کی یه ساعت دوساعت شروع میکردم وتازه یه هته دیگه نیم ساعت بیشتر میکردم؟که کشش رو از دست ندم ورهرو انست که اهسته وپیوسته رود... ؟
> خوب من میدیم میتونم بیشتر بخونم یا اگر الآن موضوع رو ول میکردم چیز زیادی متوجه نمیشدم 
> 
> نظر من اینه 
> _


سلام داداش به نظرت اگر من الان بخام شروع کنم دروس رو اگر به ترتیب اول دهم و بعد یازدهم و اخرش دوازدهم رو بخونم بهتره یا اینکه برنامه موازی مثل قلمچی داشته باشم؟البته مرور ها رو میزارم تو برنامم فقط نمیدونم جواب میده یانه این روش

----------

